# To Those Who Once Took Amrit



## drkhalsa (Sep 3, 2005)

To those who once took Amrit . . . 
*author unknown* 
. . . . . . . . . . S I K H J O U R N A L . . . . . . . . . . 
Vol. IV • Issue 13
*YOU GAVE GURU GOBIND SINGH JI YOUR HEAD, BUT THEN YOU TOOK IT BACK *


Guru Gobind Singh Ji tried, to keep you on the right track 
You gave Him your head, but then you took it back 

Turning your back on Guru Ji, how did it feel? 
Or were you too busy convicing yourself, that "It's really no big deal" 

Remember that day when you took Amrit and made a vow? 
What happened to those promises, who is your Guru now? 

You sold out your Sikhi, and that’s the plain truth 
You ruined this precious life, saying "I want to enjoy my youth" 

To make yourself feel better, you can say whatever you want to 
But one dreadful day, your words will come to haunt you 

And when that day comes, you will regret what you have done 
You lost your honour, in a battle you should have won 

This world is just maya, it will take your Sikhi away 
Tell me, did you forget that you are gonna die one day? 

When this dream called life reaches its end 
Then who will be your saviour, your helper, your True Friend? 

There is still hope, you need to sharpen your mind 
Go towards Guru Ji, and the Truth you will find 

To merge with God, you were sent to earth 
Trying to impress the world, you wasted the human birth 

Did you think of those mothers, who wore their babies around their necks? 
Or did all you think about, was attracting the opposite sex? 

The very same hair that Guru Ji put Amrit in 
You grabbed the scissors, and committed the ultimate sin 

Guru Ji's Sons gave their lives, so you can be a Sikh 
Their Sikhi remained strong, with each and every brick 

Now is the time, for you to wake up and take control 
Guru Ji is the water, that will sooth your burning soul 

Do you really want to come back to this hell on earth? 
Wandering and suffering, birth after birth 

You say you're not ready to take Amrit, thats always your reply 
But think about this...are you ready to die? 

You think you'll practice Sikhi, in the future when you are old 
But tell me, do you know when your body will turn cold? 

When it’s all said and done, you will be full of sorrow and regret 
You'll want to go to Sach Khand, but the requirements were not met 

Guru Ji's arms are wide open, and He is waiting for you 
It’s time to take action, and do what you gotta do

Change your life RIGHT NOW!, don't wait another day 
Tomorrow may never come, then what will be left to say? 

That Guru Gobind Singh Ji tried to put me on the right track 
I gave Him my head, but then I took it back.​


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 9, 2006)

I appreciate this article . There is no doubt that the writer might have been a pure sikh .

But , Do you think that criticizing and condemning the others will put them into the right track .

Most of the time what I observe is that people advocate to be a sikh because so and so people sacrificed their lives .

Or the things like Do you want to go to Hell ?

So , one should become a sikh on that basis only ?

I think that Criticizing and Condemning the others won't do anything rather it will make them move far and far away .

Whatever the writer has written has used the western psychological persuation technique .


And , I think that GuruNanak Dev ji didn't used that psychological persuation technique to preach.


Instead of using the psychological persuation techniques , first let the message of Gurunanak Dev ji to be absorbed by the others.


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 9, 2006)

Just imagine , that when you grow up , your parents say that they need you because they sacrificed their lives for you not because they love you .

Or , take it the other way , You look after your parents because they have sacrificed their lives for you not out of love but mere obligation.


Such , type of relationship is not the relationship out of love and kinship but a materialistic one.


Repeatedly , Advocating that so and so many people have sacrificed for you so you have to be follow this and this .

Such , type of techniques do nothing but switches on the guilt system of the person . 

Then whatever a person does is , not does out of love or Kinship , But , does it as a mere obligation of "AHSAN" ie a materialistic relationship.

There two ways to solve a problem :

1. by hook or by crook method
2. a sincere effort in solving problem

first one has the short gain while the second has the long term vision.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 9, 2006)

Waheguru ji ka khasla, Waheguru ji ki fateh!!

Dear Devinesanative Ji,

I do agree with your point to some extent. One should not be forced into Sikhi because of a sense of guilt, or obligement. But Correct me if im wrong here But when i read the article posted above, i thought that the author was talking about people who have taken Amrit but then somewhere down the line "broken" their promise to Guru Ji. In this case, i think that someone should step up to the plate and share with those individuals the consequences of their actions. Yes maybe they were too young or took it just because others that they knew had taken it. But people should really contemplate the meaning of Amrit, and what it means to receive such a beautiful gift.
I find that today many people, not everyone, but many do not take Amrit for what it truly is. I have known many who call themselves Amritdharee when they only do Jap Ji Sahib da paath, dont wear all their Kakaars all the time and/ or shave the hair from underneath their arm pit. Doesnt that say something???? 
We need people like this author to show people in that situation that this life in ONLY TEMPORARY. Yes it says it in Gurbani over and over again. BUT sometimes people need another human being to tell them straight up that they should change there ways before it is too late.

Bhull Chuk Maaf

Waheguru ji ka khalsa, Waheguru ji ki fateh!


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Dear , there's not to get offended...

Amritdharee is not the one who follows the rules and regulations , but a person who has the Amrit of Love Within Him .

Love is more powerful than anything on this earth . 

The message of Gurunanak Dev ji also have the same essence . 

Do you know that Dog is the only creature on this planet who has to do no work to earn his living , but earns his living out of Love .



You should not be bothered about what others are doing , If you have read and understood SGGS completely , then I hope you would have understood that nothing happens without the Command of God .


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 10, 2006)

Instead of Switching on the Defense System on the other out of track sikhs , Switching on the Response System is more important .


----------

